# an invitation of sorts



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If any LJs happen to be coming to the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally, give me a holler if you have time. I will be at the Buffalo Chip Campground on opening weekend.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not going to make it this year Monte but would have liked to met you


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't be there.
Wife won't allow me to ride any more. She says I don't bounce as good anymore and besides that the roadrash is hard to clean up.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Practically nobody rides here anymore. They come in campers and the bikes on a trailer.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I rode a '53 Panhead from Lorain, OH back in 1990. Bout 1500 miles. Have a good time.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

We've always wanted to go to Sturgis, just to sit and watch the "freak show" pass by. All the stories I've heard over the years…. 

Never had the chance, but it's one of those things on our "Bucket List" to ride our GoldWing up there some day. If we ever make it, we'll hook up with you Monte.


----------

